# best bloodline around



## grandchamp (Jun 1, 2010)

hi everyone i have recently purchased a lovely brindle female Pitbull im just recently learnt about bloodlines and would like to know some of the great sort after bloodlines around at the moment reason being i would like to purchase a male pup to keep my female company i would realy appreaciate any info you guys could offer my email add is ferozm0[email protected] or i could be reached on my work email [email protected]


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Rescue blood! best line around


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Agreed ^^^ .. also, i hope you dont plan on breeding them


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Colby, ELi, jeep, Bolio :clap:


----------

